# Cleaning Barista Pro



## Argonaut (Dec 10, 2009)

Recently purchased a Barista Pro.
Display advised to ‘Flush’ carried out flush cycle.

A few questions …on my previous machine I would carry out fortnightly back-flush with Cafiza. (Inserting blanking disc)
Can I use Cafiza instead of the little tablets, and carry out the ‘flush cycle’

*second related Q …*
I have a large quantity of descaling tablets, on previous machine, monthly I popped one into water tank and run this through, by drawing a shot, leave it stand … repeat until tank empty.
Can I use these tablets on Sage Barista Pro ? And do it the same way ?


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

I use Cafiza in my Pro - I had loads left over from my previous machine. You don't need that much per flush - no more than a flat teaspoonful. I usually end up using too much, so there's some left in the portafilter after the flush

Same with descaling tablets - just make sure you have the right amount fo deascaler for the volume of water. 

On the Pro, both flushing and descaling are automatic cycles. For flushing, press the button to start and leave the machine to go through a few cycles and stop. For descaling, you need to switch to hot water and steam during the cycles, so you have to watch for the on-screen instructions


----------

